# Blood in Stool... ?



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So Izzie has been having much softer poops, probably since we switched her food when we got her, since she was on puppy chow. I'm waiting for them to firm up. Bella's are always more firm, even we we switched her food. Well I woke up today and let the pups out to go potty, they went pee on the pad, then a few minutes later, both had to poop. Today, Bella's was runny, and she had a little bit of blood in her stool!

Should I take her to the vet? She seems to be acting fine. But the blood in her stool scares me! It wasn't in all of the stool. She pooped, then she seemed like she was done, walked somewhere else, and pooped a lil more, and that part had blood in it.

The only thing she ate different was, she had a couple tiny pieces of the ham I was eating last night. Then without me letting her, she grabbed a small leftover piece of my Teriyaki chicken wing meat off my plate. The piece was a lil crispy, which was why it was leftover on my plate.

Please help me figure out what to do for my babe.. This is the first problem we've had so far!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

The fact that she is acting fine would make me want to wait, at least until another bowel movement. Usually blood in the stool=mess of problems. Also that it wasn't a lot through out the stool, and only in just a small portion. Sometimes things pass looking just the same as they went in, so if she got a hold of anything on the ground that was red (string, fuzzies, or such) you may have just seen that?

I don't think the ham would have caused blood (although I don't feed it because it is extremely high in salts) and I also don't think the accidental teriyaki chicken would have either. 

Feed her a bland meal today, such as boiled chicken/rice just as a heads up in case there is a problem. 

Please let us know next time she poos, and how it goes!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have one with an iron tummy and one with a VERY sensitive tummy.

Because they were on different foods, I combined their foods (they were in each other's bowls) and Ruby was fine and Hope had the yellow mucous stool with blood.

Gave them each a couple of pieces of Ziwipeak and had the same results.

She is likely having some stomach/intestinal irritation.

I'd give her some plain boiled chicken if you have it and can. I'd do no table scraps. They are young, small and their systems are adjusting to new place, food, schedules. 

If she will not eat, drink or acts lethargic, I'd call and go to the vet right away. If she is running around and otherwise behaving normally, just watch her but she will likely be fine.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah she's doing fine, eating and drinking, fighting with her sister.. Lol. I will watch for her next poop. I talked to flippedstar and she gave me a lot of great suggestions as well. She usually only poops like 2x day, while my much smaller Izzie poops like 5x a day!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

have you treated them for hook worm? Hook worm will cause blood in stool


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I got worming stuff, but I guess it only ended up being for large roundworms, that's it. Can I still treat them with one of the 4/5 in 1 worming things if they just had the other treatment?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> I got worming stuff, but I guess it only ended up being for large roundworms, that's it. Can I still treat them with one of the 4/5 in 1 worming things if they just had the other treatment?


I would just wait one week then treat with the other worm stuff


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't advise using over the counter wormers. The dosage really needs to be exact for tiny dogs and puppies. I wouldn't worm anyway, unless there is evidence of worms. Not just because she 'might' have something. Wormers are insecticides and they are potent.

I think the blood in the stool was just a sign of lower GI irritation. I'd say to just keep an eye on her and her stool and if it recurs, you might take her to the vet.


----------

